# what the hell?!



## LMD84 (Aug 25, 2009)

So i was having a look on head2toebeauty.com's site because i was after some more china glaze polishes. i can't find them in the uk and on ebay the prices people charge for 1 bottle is crazy! however i noticed that today there was a red notice on the china glaze page saying it was restricted to us sales only.

turns out china glaze are stopping people buying the product and then selling it on outside of the us.  why?  i have no idea.  all i know it sucks! and i'll have to look at getting cp's for china glaze now


----------



## kaliraksha (Aug 25, 2009)

I wonder why?? =(

If you need a CP feel free to PM me!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 25, 2009)

cheers sweetie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 very sweet of you. i've just found out about a new china glaze collection coming out next month so shall wait to do an order then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




just sucks for people not in the us who want to try the brand! i wonder if 8ty8beauty is having the same issue.... nothing on the site as of yet.


----------



## cazgh (Aug 25, 2009)

Sallys in Warrington stock the china glaze range


----------



## Redz24 (Aug 25, 2009)

Its few and far between getting CG at sally's. They never have a full colour range, and as long as I've been going never had a collection in.

Luckily, I'm going to the states at the end of the year and hopefully do some hauling then.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 25, 2009)

we do have a sallys in lincoln but there was barely any china glaze there. plus if i remember it was still about £5 a bottle which is differnt to the $3 a bottle on head2toe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




just think it's stange that they'd do that, that's all!


----------



## kittykit (Aug 25, 2009)

What the hell, exactly! I was thinking of ordering some from H2T again.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_What the hell, exactly! I was thinking of ordering some from H2T again._

 

i know! it completely sucks!


----------



## Lovelynuts (Aug 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_What the hell, exactly! I was thinking of ordering some from H2T again._

 
Me too! This sucks butt.


----------



## Willa (Aug 26, 2009)

You can try Transdesign, they still ship anything to international


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 27, 2009)

*Unfortunately, per the manufacturer's (American International Industries) direction, we cannot ship any of the American International Industries products (Ardell, China Glaze, EzFlow, ibd, Gena, GiGi, ProLinc, Seche, and SuperNail) outside the United States.  All United States companies selling China Glaze products and other AII products will eventually comply to this rule if they haven't done so.  The manufacturer wants the consumers to buy the products locally in their countries.

^^^ *this is the reply i got to my email from head2toe


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Aug 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_*The manufacturer wants the consumers to buy the products locally in their countries.*_

 





 Yeah right. But China Glaze and Seche are not available here. 

I hope that not all stores will follow this request/guideline. I will continue buying China Glaze, OPI, ZOYA, Essie and Orly in the US because the european prices are ridiculous.... ~15 EUR for OPI and Essie? HELL NO!


----------



## nunu (Aug 27, 2009)

Oh no! I was looking forward to ordering from them


----------



## malaviKat (Aug 27, 2009)

I KNOW! I was just ranting about this on the Konad board...

China Glaze is my favourite brand of polish and while I can get it at Sallys (sometimes) Head2Toe has a much better selection.

If China Glaze (AII) is the actual reason that Head2Toe won't ship their product here then that's kind of an insult to (potential) consumers on their part. Surely no company would be that stupid. CG just doesn't have the market penetration it needs in Canada to make access to a wide selection of polishes possible. I'm sure you're encountering the same problem in the UK. That's really unfortunate. AII should smarten up if in fact the order came from them.  

I emailed Head2Toe about this a few days ago but I'm still awaiting a response. So disappointed it almost makes me want to boycott AII.


----------



## malaviKat (Aug 27, 2009)

... I just emailed AII about it. We'll see what they have to say.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malaviKat* 

 
_... I just emailed AII about it. We'll see what they have to say._

 
yes i'd be ineterested to hear what they reply with!

it really makes me feel like they don'tcare about international customers. the fact is i cannot name one nail salon in my local area that does china glaze. the sally's here only stocks a couple of the perm line - never any limited edition ones which is mainly what i buy!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 27, 2009)

well, they've had that sign up since late July. What they did on top of that is increasing the shipping price (at least for Canada). It used to cost me $10 for getting 10 polishes shipped to me and now it's $16
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We have Sally's here but they don't get a lot of the collections, I'm super annoyed but what can you do? It's a good thing ChG is not my top brand otherwise I woulda raised hell, lol!

Btw, fortunately the Trade Secret near me has now started to carry the new Zoya collections. We used to have only old and limited selection of Zoya's before.


----------



## Willa (Aug 27, 2009)

They want us to buy from our country, but can you tell me where I can find ChG in Canada, Montréal please? Come on... and even if one store is selling it, they wont have old collections!!! That's sucky.

¬¬


----------



## malaviKat (Aug 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_They want us to buy from our country, but can you tell me where I can find ChG in Canada, Montréal please? Come on... and even if one store is selling it, they wont have old collections!!! That's sucky.

¬¬_

 
No kidding.  Sallys has a paltry selection at best and for avid collectors, they're not a good source for older classics.  

H2T did reply to me and I got the same response as whoever commented above. They went on to say that if I had friends or family in the US that they could ship there but a) I don't have friends or family in the US and b) who wants to pay 2x the price for shipping nail polish?! It's not exactly _light_.

Hopefully AII responds. If it turns out to be true that's quite an insult to their international customers. None of the salons around here carry it either.


----------



## malaviKat (Aug 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_well, they've had that sign up since late July. What they did on top of that is increasing the shipping price (at least for Canada). It used to cost me $10 for getting 10 polishes shipped to me and now it's $16
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
Am I misunderstanding you? Did you order ChG from them anyway after the notice went up in July?


----------



## user79 (Aug 27, 2009)

I order from transdesign.com now Ask for a flat rate box at check out it's cheaper.

They also stopping stocking new OPI at H2T - that store sucks now.


----------



## Modmom (Aug 27, 2009)

*deleted*


----------



## user79 (Aug 27, 2009)

Please remember - No CP requests are permitted outside of the Clearance Bin forums. Please use those forums if you would like to arrange for CPs. Thanks.


----------



## malaviKat (Aug 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I order from transdesign.com now Ask for a flat rate box at check out it's cheaper.

They also stopping stocking new OPI at H2T - that store sucks now._

 
If H2T is to be believed, Transdesign will have to stop carrying ChG soon as well. I've written to AII though to get it straight from the horse's mouth, so to speak.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 28, 2009)

thanks for reccomending transdesign Willa - i was snooping around the site and i will prder from them next month when the new china glaze polishes are out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  i also asked them how much shipping is to the uk - they said that 8 bottles is $16 and up to 46 bottles is £50 something.  i'll order 8!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malaviKat* 

 
_Am I misunderstanding you? Did you order ChG from them anyway after the notice went up in July?_

 
I think you are. I didn't order any ChG's, I ordered only Misas and Color Clubs. I think I'm gonna order from Transdesign from now on


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I think you are. I didn't order any ChG's, I ordered only Misas and Color Clubs. I think I'm gonna order from Transdesign from now on_

 
yeah me too, hopefully they won't put a china glaze ban on internationals.  surely if head2toe were told by the china glaze company they would have told all retailers like that at the same time?  who knows.


----------



## malaviKat (Aug 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I think you are. I didn't order any ChG's, I ordered only Misas and Color Clubs. I think I'm gonna order from Transdesign from now on_

 
Oh okay... LOL Sorry. I got the impression that you'd ordered ChGs anyway and that it affected you via an increase in shipping costs.  (Not totally logical...) My bad.

Anyway.. it sucks that the shipping has increased.  We'll see if Transdesign is better for a while.


----------



## Willa (Aug 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_thanks for reccomending transdesign Willa - i was snooping around the site and i will prder from them next month when the new china glaze polishes are out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i also asked them how much shipping is to the uk - they said that 8 bottles is $16 and up to 46 bottles is £50 something.  i'll order 8! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
When I order from them, shipping price included, my ChG bottles costs me about 6$, I think it's a fair price. I was never disapointed with their services... I wish I had more money to make an order before they stop shipping ChG. But come on, my traincase is FULL or bottles I havent used really yet


----------



## malaviKat (Aug 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_When I order from them, shipping price included, my ChG bottles costs me about 6$, I think it's a fair price. I was never disapointed with their services... I wish I had more money to make an order before they stop shipping ChG. But come on, my traincase is FULL or bottles I havent used really yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
$6 is a tad more than you'd pay at Sallys (even with tax) especially after a sale, BOGO or discount.... but maybe it's worth it for older colours.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 29, 2009)

i worked it out that if i get 8 bottles from transdesign with postage it works out at £3 a bottle for china glaze.  which is much better than the £8 i paid for one bottle in a nail salon!!


----------



## Willa (Aug 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malaviKat* 

 
_$6 is a tad more than you'd pay at Sallys (even with tax) especially after a sale, BOGO or discount.... but maybe it's worth it for older colours._

 
I wish we had Sallys here in Qc...


----------

